# Gehäuselüfter reduzieren / Tool zum auslesen



## mmcc0810 (11. Januar 2013)

*Gehäuselüfter reduzieren / Tool zum auslesen*

Hi all,
habe eine Frage zu den Lüftern.
Es sind insgesamt 3 extra im Tower verbaut.
Ich habe das Gefühl das diese aber unter Volllast arbeiten, nur weiß ich leider nicht wie man das Reduzieren kann.
Was ist eigentlich das Minimum/Maximum an Umdrehungen.
Wie sind da eure Empfehlungen.
Die Lüfter befinden sich an der Front/Back und Oberseite.
Welches Tool kann ich zum reduzieren verwenden oder bietet da das Betriebssystem auch etwas an.
Gibt es da Freeware (in deutsch wäre ideal)

Vielen Dank im Voraus 
lg


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2013)

nimm mal das tool speedfan, ob diese Lüfter denn überhaupt angezeigt werden - wenn überhaupt, dann geht das nur, wenn die direkt am Board angeschlossen sind.

Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du denn?


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (11. Januar 2013)

es macht ein unterschied ob es 4pin 3pin oder gar 2pin lüfter sind. Ersteres sind dynamisch regulierbar und deswegen meistens auf der cpu , 3pin lüfter sind  schrittweise regulierbar und 2 pin garnicht. Ausser man senkt die Spannung also "Stärke" mit dem der Lüfter angeschlossen wird. Möglich über Lüfterregulierung die es schon für 15€ gibt , dem klassischen kabelumstecken (Lüfter drosseln) und für Bastler mithilfe von Widerständen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (12. Januar 2013)

also mein Gehäuse ist: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0
Speedfan hab ich mir jetzt auch runtergeladen, danke tolles tool: 
alle 3 Lüfter werden erkannt. RPM zwischen 1115-1190
sollte ich das drosseln oder ist das ok.
CPU wird mit ca. 2100 RPM angezeigt.

Auslastung ist mit 100% darunter angegeben.
wenn ich das reduziere verändert sich RPM aber nur AUX2 Fan, das ist der Frontlüfter, 
die anderen 2 werden zwar erkannt anscheinend kann ich die aber nicht reduzieren?
Was sind eure Empfehlungen, wieviel RPM soll ich einstellen?

Temp wird bei AUX mit ca. 42 grad angezeigt


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Welche Temp wird für die CPU angezeigt?

Die Lüfter des Gehäuses sollten EIGENTLICH recht leise sein, denn das sind 2x welche mit 140mm bei maximal 1200U/Min, hinten einer mit 120mm mit ebenfalls 1200U/Min - DEN könnte man dann eher hören (kleinere Lüfter sind bei gleichvielen U/min lauter)


Es ist halt so: man kann nicht alles per Software regeln, und das Board hat nur einen Anschluss für Lüfter mit PWM, also voll regelbar. Sind die Lüfter denn überhaupt wirklich alle ans Board angeschlossen? Wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dann musst du ne Steuerung kaufen für die Gehäusefront, oder aber du schließt den ein oder anderen Lüfter per Adapter auf 7V mit ans Netzteil an (dann drehen die langsamer als bei 12V) oder Du kaufst neue Lüfter, die als Maximum langsamer drehen.

Und hast Du mal die Lüfter einzeln kurz angehalten, welche der Lüfter wirklich "laut" sind? Vlt. isses ja NUR der CPU-Lüfter, denn 2000 sind schon sehr viel...  wenn es Dir auf nen leisen PC ankommt, wäre ein separater CPU-Kühler die bessere Wahl, da reicht dann auch einer für 20€ völlig aus, um deutlich leiser zu sein.


----------



## svd (12. Januar 2013)

Das hauseigenen ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility verspricht dir auch Kontrolle über die Lüfteranschlüsse. Schon ausprobiert?


----------



## mmcc0810 (13. Januar 2013)

also jetzt weiß ich mittlerweile das es der CPU Lüfter ist der "so viel Lärm" macht.
Wie gesagt, angzeigt wird mir der CPU FAn mit 2119 RPM und einer Temp von 29 Grad

Auf wieviel RPM kann ich den reduzieren.
Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung.

CPU Lüfter will ich mir mal keinen Neuen zulegen, 
bin was den Einbau von Hardware betrifft ein gebranntes Kind^^

Danke auch für das ASROCK Utility!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Da kannst Du leider nicht viel machen, denn wenn Du den langsamer einstellst, wird die CPU heißer. An sich gibt der auch so viel "Gas", dass die CPU eben nicht zu warm wird. Du hast den aber am Board am Anschluss "CPU-FAN" angeschlossen, oder?

Du kannst mit speedfan oder dem ASRock-Tool natürlich man den Lüfter etwas runtergegeln, aber dann genau aufpassen, wie die Temperatur sich entwickelt.

Der Einbau eines neuen Kühlers wäre normalerweise nicht wirklich schwer, und falls man für den Einbau unter das Board rankommen muss: bei dem Gehäuse kannst du - wenn du BEIDE Seitenteile abnimmst - auch "unter" das Mainboard rankommen, ohne es auszubauen, da in Höhe der CPU ein großes Loch im Mainbaordhalterungs-Boden ist: http://www.awardfabrik.de/images/stories/cm_690_II/DSC09394.jpg   das viereckige Loch eher links oben.


----------



## mmcc0810 (14. Januar 2013)

danke herbboy, eventuell werde ich das in Angriff nehmen.
Welchen CPU Lüfter würdest du da empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2013)

Tja, was willst Du denn investieren? An sich geht es so ab 15€ schon los, ist halt nur so: 15€ + Versand, dann kannst Du auch direkt eher was für 20€ nehmen  

zB der hier CoolerMaster HyperTX 3 Evo Prozessorkühler Aluminium: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör wird war nicht von Amazon selbst verkauft, aber von denen versendet. 

oder http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/55674/Cooler+Master+Hyper+TX+3+EVO+-+Intel+AMD.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/39770/Xigmatek+Loki+SD963+Heatpipe+Cooler+92mm.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/50995/Thermaltake+Contact+21.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/39771/Xigmatek+Gaia+SD1283+Heatpipe+Cooler+120mm.article
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/52672/Thermalright+True+Spirit+120+Rev.+A+BW.article


im Gehäuse müsste auch genug Platz sein, die lite Version hat mind Platz für kühler mit 16cm Höhe Cooler Master 690 II in PC-Geh

ach ja: normalerweise ist auch ein kleines Tütchen mit Wärmeleitpaste dabei, man muss also nicht unbedingt Paste dazukaufen.


----------



## PtOlbrch (10. Februar 2013)

Habe die Situation das mein Gehäuselüfter beim Hochfahren seit längerem immer sehr laut ist (was vorher nicht der Fall war). Dies hatte sich immer nach dem Windows 7 komplett hochgefahren ist reduziert. Mittlerweile ist es so, das sich der Geräuschpegel des Gehäuselüfters erst dann auf einen angenehmen Grad linert, sobald ich Windows 7 nach dem ersten Hochfahren wieder runterfahre und dann zum zweiten Mal hochfahre. Heisst also der Gehäuselüfter ist dann sehr laut, nach dem der PC längere Zeit nicht mehr angeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Das ist seltsam. Hast Du irgendwelche Tools laufen fürs Board, oder Speedfan oder so was?


----------



## PtOlbrch (10. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich mal installiert, habe danach aber das System neu aufgespielt und dennoch diese Zustände!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass beim Start die Temperatur "nicht okay" ist, und erst wenn der Lüfter eine Weile arbeitet, ist die gut genug und er hört auf - oder bleibt der Lüfter auf schnellerem Speed, auch wenn Du zB ne halbe Stunde den PC anlässt und nicht neustartest?

Dreht der denn auch wirklich schneller, oder hört es sich vlt nur so an? Evlt hat der/ein Lüfter einen Gleichlauf-Schaden, der durch einen kurzen Neustart korrigiert wird?

Hast Du denn mal alle Lüfter jeweils einzeln angehalten, welcher der Lüfter es schuld ist? Ist der direkt am Mainboard dran oder an einem Stromkabel vom Netzeil?


----------



## PtOlbrch (10. Februar 2013)

Jopp ist der Gehäuselüfter, habe mal bevor ich den PC gestartet habe, das Kabel aus diesem Lüfter gezogen. Da war kein Geräuschpegel zu hören!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Und ist der am Board oder am Netzteil angeschlossen? Hat der Stecker 3 oder 4 Pins?


----------



## PtOlbrch (10. Februar 2013)

Am Board, Pins muss ich gleich schauen!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Du könntest mal testen, ob es nen Unterschied macht, wenn Du den am Netzteil anschließt - falls Du denn einen Adapter hast. Oder ob es an einem anderen der Board-Anschlüsse vielleicht anders ist.

4Pin wäre halt ein Lüfter, der PWM hat, den kann man leicht(er) steuern.



Und im Bios mal nachschauen - vlt lad dort mal die Standardeinstellungen (Default)


----------



## PtOlbrch (10. Februar 2013)

Hi sorry muss mich korrigieren Lüfter ist doch am Netzteil angeschlossen!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2013)

Dann ist der wohl defekt, denn das Netzteil steuert einen Lüfter an sich nicht. Ich tippe drauf, dass der nen Lagerschaden hat und daher vlt. wenn mal kurz "ausgeht" und sofort wieder angeht (was ja bei beim Neustart passiert) wieder in eine gleichmäßigere Drehung kommt und leiser wird. 

Was für nen Stecker hat der denn? Ist das einer direkt ans Netzteil, oder ist der mit einem kleinen Adapter-Kabel am Netztel dran? Bei letzterem kannst Du ja mal den Adapter weglassen und den Lüfter testweise direkt am Board anschließen.


----------



## PtOlbrch (11. Februar 2013)

Nein ist kein Adapter dazwischen, könnte Lüfter auch an Board anschließen was ich mal ausprobieren werde!


----------



## Vordack (11. Februar 2013)

mmcc0810 schrieb:


> also jetzt weiß ich mittlerweile das es der CPU Lüfter ist der "so viel Lärm" macht.
> Wie gesagt, angzeigt wird mir der CPU FAn mit 2119 RPM und einer Temp von 29 Grad
> 
> Auf wieviel RPM kann ich den reduzieren.
> ...




In meinem MB kann ich im BIOS "Intelligente CPU-Lüfter Regelung" oder so anhaken. Dann ändert sich die Lüfetrdrehzal entsprechend der CPU-Temp. Unter PC Health.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

PtOlbrch schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Adapter dazwischen, könnte Lüfter auch an Board anschließen was ich mal ausprobieren werde!


 na, das geht aber ja nicht. Wenn der am Netzteil dran ist, hat der nen "dicken" Stromstecker, der passt gar nicht aufs Board


----------



## PtOlbrch (12. Februar 2013)

So habe den Gehäuselüfter nun umgeklemmt. Bedeutet habe ihn vom Netzteil abgetrennt und am Mainboard angeschlossen. Man hört anfangs zu erst den Lüfter als versuche er wieder auf volle Lautstärke zu gehen und dann abbremst. Dann fährt er auf einen angenehmen Geräuschpegel!!


----------



## PtOlbrch (13. März 2013)

Hi, hat doch nix gebracht, gleiches Problem, werde den Gehäuselüfter einfach mal austauschen!


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2013)

Schreib dann mal, ob es geholfen hat


----------

